# Colette's Horse and Dog Shows



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

Colette's Horse and Dog Shows

Fun Dog Show
Sunday 15th May
At: Farming World
(Faversham Show Ground)
Faversham, Kent
FARMING WORLD IS SIGNPOSTED FROM M2/A2/THANET WAY (A299)
11.30am start
Entries taken from 10.45am
1a. Best Puppy (4 to 12mths)
2a. Most Handsome Dog
3a. Prettiest Bitch
4a. Cuddliest/Cutest
5a. Junior Handler (16yrs and under)
6a. Best Condition
7a. Best Rescue / Re-homed
8a. Best Mover
9a. Most Appealing Eyes
10a. A V Open (any dog or bitch)
11a. Best Veteran (7yrs and over)
12a. Best Fancy Dressed
13a. Dog the Judge Would Take Home
Classes £3 each or four for £10. ALL entries on the day
Rosettes 1st  6th and special award rosettes to those not placed
Family pets and non-pedigree dogs very welcome!
Dogs must be kept on a lead at ALL times ~ Please clear up after your dog
This event is being held as part of the
Kent Festival of Showing & Dressage
Website: Colette's Horse and Dog Shows or e-mail: [email protected]
Admission to main show is free for spectators * Hot and cold food/drink on sale

also take a look at Colette's Horse and Dog Shows


----------

